# Sealant for box trailer roof?



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Hello all, perhaps this should come under technical, but not strictly MH.

We've just bought a second hand box trailer to tow behind our van, to carry bikes etc.

It has galvanised sides, plywood inside walls, and a fibreglass roof. The roof and sides are connected by a right angled metal strip (probably aluminium) on the outside.

It's in good nick, but there is a slight leak from some of the screw holes on the metal strip.

We can't really remove the strip to use a mastic tape, in case the whole thing falls apart! So we plan to loosen the screws slightly and squeeze in some sealant before tightening the screws again.

Which would be the best sealant to use? We have tried searching for the answer on MHF, but suggestions for roof repairs include Sikaflex 512/221/252; Dekaseal; Carafax and Stixall.

Any idea which would be best for our needs? Thank you, John and Linda.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It really does not matter too much as long as the mastic or sealant you screw into is not water based. When I had a boat I used a none setting mastic, which worked well. Now I tend to use whatever comes to hand as long as it remains fairly flexible and the surface remains dry. I feel sure there will be an optimum material but as I have never had the problem reoccur, I would do the same again.

Alan


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I use CT1 for everything sealing!...pricey but good!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, Divil. What is CT1, and where can I get it?


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I get mine from CEF (City Electrical Factors- they are Nationwide) or I have seen it on ebay....in various colours...I use it at work for water proof repairs and lots of other things!

Paul


----------

